# oscars fighting



## dante322 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a 150 gallon tank with 2 oscars in it, as well as a full grown syndontis catfish. The Red tiger is the larger of the 2, around 7 inches. The albino is smaller at about 5 inches. They were both rescued from a 35 gallon tank about a month ago. Up until now they were very tolerant of each other, actually inseperable.
Earlier this week I came home from work and noticed the red tiger was acting strange. It was hiding out in a flower pot. When it ventured out I noticed a white spot on its side. I looked closer and discovered it was actualy a wound. The white was scales hanging off. Over the next couple days I have been watching the albino attack the red tiger, which surprised me because the albino is so much smaller. The red tiger dosnt hide any more but will back up and assume a defensive posture when the albino shows any type of aggression. This isnt a constant behavior, one minute they will be swimming along next to each other, the next the albino will turn and try to bump the tiger, and the tiger will back up and defend itself. Then they seem fine again. The catfish generally dosnt get bothered by either one.

My questions...
Should I assume the red tiger is gonna get killed? I like the tiger better than the albino so if one has to go the albino will be finding a new home. But I figured with 150 gallons there should be enough room for both.
Is there anything I can do to calm the situation? I would consider adding another fish or 2 to give the albino something else to do. I have been considering some tinfoil barbs or another central american cichlid. Even another Oscar. Would this help?
Is this just something that happens? will they eventually sort things out and coexist?


----------



## camelworm (Aug 16, 2011)

well as you may have herd if you have 2 male oscars in too small a tank you will soon have 1. not huge into O's but the fish guy well probably be of more assistance here good luck


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

You really just have to watch them. Remember it does not take long for one to kill once he decides that is what he is going to do.


----------



## dante322 (Feb 26, 2012)

> if you have 2 male oscars in too small a tank you will soon have 1





> figured with 150 gallons there should be enough room for both.


150 gallons is too small?


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

In that size tank I don't think it will be a fight to the death. The albino just wants to assert his dominance. It was around 5-7 inches when mine started getting concerned with pecking order. When dominance was established in my tank, there was always mild bullying after, almost as a reminder that the dominant one was going to have the first shot at the food from there on out.

I wouldn't be overly concerned. Of course, if one looks like he's not going to make it, remove it. Just keep an eye out. My oscars loved each other... I don't know, I could just tell. But they would get flat out nasty sometimes. It's just their instinct to want to be top dog.


----------



## dante322 (Feb 26, 2012)

The tables have turned.

I spoke with my LFS 2 days ago about the problem and he said I could try adding another fish to give the albino something else to do. As long as its no smaller than the larger of the two. I looked in his tanks and found another oscar. all black with white markings. it is actually a little bigger than the others but I figured this would be a good thing because it was obviously going to get picked on at first.

2 days later the new one is right at home, peaceful, loving life. Now the tiger is being the aggressive one. it will occasionaly nip at the new one but not too bad. The funny thing is that now the albino is getting chased all over the tank by the tiger. I'm wondering if the new one isnt a female and that was a spark for the more mature tiger to get more aggressive.


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Keep an eye out, i will be very surprised if they make it to adult size in the same tank


----------

